# Craftsman 32cc Brushwacker model# 358.795200



## TheKaz69 (Aug 8, 2005)

I have a 32cc Craftsman Brushwacker that I am trying to take apart to clean and diagnose why it is leaking fuel/oil mixture. I have gotten the clutch cover off, but I am having a problem with the next component after that. I have the spring removed, but I can not get the clutch off. Can someone please let me know how this would be done?

Thanks,

John :dude:


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

The clutch screws onto the crankshaft. You should see an "OFF" arrow on the clutch, just use a hammer to tap it off in the direction of the arrow (counterclockwise).


----------



## TheKaz69 (Aug 8, 2005)

Thanks Hank!

I will do that in the morning, I had a feeling I needed to do the old attage of "When all else fails get a bigger hammer".


----------

